# insurance help



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

im currently looking for some insurance for my friend he is from czech republic and has 9 years no claims with his car that he brought over with him. he is taking the car back home on sat and giving it to his son and he has bought himself a new car from england. iv phoned a couple of insurance companys and even with him having prof of his 9 years they will not accept them. can anyone think or know of a company that might? its only a 1.9 fabia and they are wanting to charge him 1100 FC with 0 ncb hes 50 for christ sake lol. 



tia 


tom


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We've been able to get a couple of Insurers to agree to allow foreign NCB in the past, subject to the NCB being in an understandable format or having an official translation. Not promising, but it may be worth a try.


----------



## Boosh (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Shiny

I need insurance but can't pm you, is there a way I can get hold of you please?


----------

